# Replacement Of Converter With Inverter/charger



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I was reading on a few other forum sites about folks who swapped in their standard RV converter for a combination (inverter/charger )as an alternative to gas generators. Has anyone done this?, and if so what are the pro's & con's. Do the benefits outweight costs?


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey scootrd

we just added a inverter to our tt we do mostly dry camping and we run tv and sat. rec. off it, we also put a 100 watt solar panel on top to keep batteries charged. our inverter doesn't have a charger on it. the only thing with removing the converter is that when you hook up to shore power your 12v light will have to run off batteries. the converter also has a small battery charger in it. the inverter we have is 1750 watts it run what we want and the solar panels keeps batteries up real good.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Battery Bank you would need to support a whole house inverter would cost almost as much as a Generator.

I would go for the generator.

If you want run a DVD player or similar small load just get a plug in inverter of 150 watts.

BTW to ensure that the threads do not get confused you should limit posting a question to one forum.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The Battery Bank you would need to support a whole house inverter would cost almost as much as a Generator.
> 
> I would go for the generator.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. 
As far as posting in two places , apologize if I broke any guideline. I'm very very new to forums in general, I wasnt sure if each catagory is treated as a separate file drawer, so I wasnt sure where to post. For example is this a mod? or is this a general discussion item?. or Both? Do most people view all catagory drawers? so I only need to post in one place for all to view? Dont want to get off on wrong foot on the forum , so any advice or guidance you offer when it comes to posting is very much appreciated. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No rules broken and nothing bad about posting in two places it is just harder to track.

As far as if this is a mod or general discussion that is your call. Many people use the "view new posts" link at the top of the page to see what is new and answer it if it is of interest. As this is still a small forum it does not take too long to go through all of the new posts but you will find people that seem to like to look at just one or two sections on the forum.

Welcome to the Outbackers forum and ask all the questions you want, where ever you want.


----------

